# SLP-Super 40's???



## GTOhmygod (Mar 9, 2006)

Im lookin to get one of these this week. Im just not sure which one. Im leaning toward the SLP's but I see alot of Goat owners got the Super 40's. 
Which one is louder?:confused


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Even the SLP loudmouth II will be louder. The Flowmaster Super 40's will have a nice mellow tone and a bit of power increase. I did have a set on mine until I went with some 4" bullets. It sounds really good now. Only $125 installed. And isn't too loud on the road.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Flowmasters have drone at highway speeds, h*** at most any speed. Loudmouth is loud. Magnaflow, loud wide open, not at idle, or a 80+ on the highway. No drone at all. Corsa is loud. If you want it to soud baddddd, no cats and loudmouth with big cam. Heard that setup, sounds like a monster.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

my super 40's don't drone at all!


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm partial to my Borla's, not loud at all until you want them to be...I can cruise without any (extra) attention drawn, but when I stab it, they growl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

*exhaust*

I just had Magnaflow's Cat Back done on my 05 Goat,, sounds like a stocker at idle,,but is sounds really nice once rolling and mean when you jump on it


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> Even the SLP loudmouth II will be louder. The Flowmaster Super 40's will have a nice mellow tone and a bit of power increase. I did have a set on mine until I went with some 4" bullets. It sounds really good now. Only $125 installed. And isn't too loud on the road.


Bullets, what are bullets? Never heard of them, sounds like what I need. I was looking at sweet thunders (?) but notice they may interupt flow.:confused


----------



## GTOhmygod (Mar 9, 2006)

Well thanks for the little info i got. I dident ask about magna or borla but thanks for that anyway. Im going with SLP. I like the mean sound when it is at idle...:cool


----------

